
Goodies star Brooke-Taylor dies with coronavirus - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52262490
======
zabana
dies with != dies of

~~~
aaron695
Are you implying (or implying they are implying) suicide?

~~~
zabana
No, what I'm implying is that If I jump off a 17 story building and it later
turns out that I test positive for covid, the cause of my death sure isn't
covid.

